#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Root Bridge através da OLT

## tekinowaza

Olá pessoas,
Surgiu-me um problema recentemente e gostaria da ajuda de vocês para solucioná-lo ou concluir que não há jeito mesmo...
Recentemente chegamos com fibra em uma localidade onde atendíamos somente no rádio. Nosso PTP para essa nossa torre também é via rádio. Está até funcionando bem, mas uma vez que temos a fibra perto, porque não eliminar o PTP wireless?
Problema é que todos os pelos da fibra até lá estão saindo de portas GPON de uma OLT FiberHome. Consigo normalmente colocar uma ONU em bridge e fazer com que os clientes dessa torre loguem normalmente, mas não consigo deixar o link via rádio como redundância, por exemplo.
O protocolo RSTP precisa que a Root Bridge recebida por todas as rotas sejam do concentrador e quando o link passa pela OLT ela não repassa o Root Bridge do meu concentrador.
Estive procurando documentações sobre isso e ainda não encontrei nada viável...
Gostaria da ajuda da galera pra uma luz referente a isso.
Grato a atenção de vocês!

----------


## fhayashi

Não seria melhor colocar uma RB aí e resolver isso em camada 3?

----------


## caicarabruno

Fiber home se não me engano faz vlan, então é só fazer uma vlan tageada ara uma porta que está sobrando, assim vc isola o ptp via vlan

----------

